# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Puzzle de condensación.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, subo una observación que he realizado en la tapa de un cultivo.



Las dos siguientes fotos son de la tapa vista al Estereoscopio.






Este tema tiene otro apartado que será para el siguiente día.

Un saludo, Francisco,

----------

Azuer (01-ene-2016),F. Lázaro (31-dic-2015),HUESITO (31-dic-2015),Jonasino (31-dic-2015),Los terrines (31-dic-2015),perdiguera (31-dic-2015),REEGE (07-ene-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno el tema está así, observando la composición que ha adquirido las gotas de agua da que pensar en el porque de esto.
Yo en particular pienso que nada en la naturaleza es por casualidad y tengo una teoría que puede o no ser correcta de lo que ocurre, observando los entrantes y salientes de las disposición de las gotas creo que puede ser que las cargas eléctricas o campos magnético haya influido en esta disposición. 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Dentro de estas teoría subo otra foto que me da que pensar, casualidad o parte de la ciencia que las células vegetales tengan prácticamente la misma forma que dicha condensación.



La células vegetales son de planta acuática Lemna.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (02-ene-2016),HUESITO (02-ene-2016),Jonasino (03-ene-2016),Los terrines (01-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016),sergi1907 (01-ene-2016),willi (03-ene-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pregunta de un profano en la materia. ¿Qué son esos puntos que parecen destellos? ¿Reflejos de la luz del aparato?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Federico no lo se realmente, normalmente en las muestras suelen dar destellos los materiales inorgánicos como los minerales, granos de arena y de más.
Al estar la cubierta boca abajo podría ser fibras o cualquier mota de polvo.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

perdiguera (03-ene-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que la forma viene determinada por la tensión superficial del líquido, influenciada por la presencia de otras gotas. Creo que se puede ver también en las espumas de jabón o detergente.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-ene-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

La tensión superficial seguro que influye ¿ pero por qué cuando una gota se expande por un lado la otra gota adyacente se recoge ? ¿ cargas eléctricas ?
¿ Tendrá algo que ver la forma de las membranas plasmática de las células con la forma que adopta al estar compuestas de agua  ?

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Respecto a la primera pregunta: puede ser por diferencia de volumen, entre ellas. También por menor resistencia hacia el lado opuesto.
Respecto a la segunda pregunta: La existencia de cargas eléctricas puede afectar a la disposición tridimensional de las gotas, pero no sabría decir si eso les obliga a adoptar una determinada forma.
Respecto a la tercera pregunta: Seguro que tiene que ver.

----------

frfmfrfm (04-ene-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como tu dices Perdiguera , el inconformismo es la base del conocimiento científico.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

perdiguera (04-ene-2016)

----------

